# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [HELP] Honorbuddy for 3.3.5a

## Ignas Ypa

Hey guys,

I am looking for a leveling bot for 3.3.5a private server with working profiles(hunter/shaman/paladin).

Hope you guys can share some! Thanks in advance!!

P.S. - I am on Windows 10, would be great if bot would work on it.

----------


## brotalnia

I've got this, but i have never used it: hb3.3.5a.zip

I also have a bunch of rar files in the same folder named "Meshes" that are 200 mb each, whose purpose is a mystery to me. Tell me if those are needed.

One bot that i've actually tried and can recommend is Lazybot. It's easy to use and comes with a whole bunch of profiles and navigation files.

LazyBot for 3.3.5.rar

----------


## jimmys96

> I've got this, but i have never used it: hb3.3.5a.zip
> 
> I also have a bunch of rar files in the same folder named "Meshes" that are 200 mb each, whose purpose is a mystery to me. Tell me if those are needed.
> 
> One bot that i've actually tried and can recommend is Lazybot. It's easy to use and comes with a whole bunch of profiles and navigation files.
> 
> LazyBot for 3.3.5.rar


The meshes are how the bot maps the terrain... Without them the bot won't be able to walk anywhere

----------


## Deathyaw

> I've got this, but i have never used it: hb3.3.5a.zip
> 
> I also have a bunch of rar files in the same folder named "Meshes" that are 200 mb each, whose purpose is a mystery to me. Tell me if those are needed.
> 
> One bot that i've actually tried and can recommend is Lazybot. It's easy to use and comes with a whole bunch of profiles and navigation files.
> 
> LazyBot for 3.3.5.rar


Could you perhaps upload those Meshes ?  :Smile:

----------


## brotalnia

Here they are:

Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part1.rar
Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part2.rar
Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part3.rar
Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part4.rar
Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part5.rar

----------


## Deathyaw

> Here they are:
> 
> Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part1.rar
> Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part2.rar
> Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part3.rar
> Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part4.rar
> Zippyshare.com - Meshes.part5.rar


That's sadly not for 3.3.5. But thanks anyway.

----------


## brotalnia

> That's sadly not for 3.3.5. But thanks anyway.


Well that's what i had on my pc. Sorry for getting your hopes up  :Big Grin: 

Edit: After a quick google search i found this on a russian site, see if it is the correct version.

https://yadi.sk/d/RYjB3xom4_lpA

----------


## charliechaplin97

Cant download it :s

----------


## brotalnia

> Cant download it :s


Hmm, it worked for me. Try another link:

https://www.sendspace.com/file/1su2s8

----------


## smithn64

I've tried getting both LazyBot and HonorBuddy working - my problem with each is it won't detect my instance of WoW (I'm running the TBC Excalibur Private Server). Any ideas on how to make either of these attach the instance? Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sandstrom

> I've tried getting both LazyBot and HonorBuddy working - my problem with each is it won't detect my instance of WoW (I'm running the TBC Excalibur Private Server). Any ideas on how to make either of these attach the instance? Thanks!


Op was searching for a bot working with 3.3.5, not 2.4.3. The bots posted in this thread works for 3.3.5.

----------


## bolli123

Lazybot looks rly nice. But my char is not moving. Could you help me please?
No useful log entries :-/

----------


## brotalnia

Did you select a valid profile and are you close enough to the path? Check the radar to see where you should be before starting the bot.

----------


## bolli123

thanks it works, but if the char dies, he stops
do u have any ideas?

----------


## Numba1stunna1

If the character stops, it means it cannot generate a path to your body. You shouldn't have to be close to the farming spot, the bot should automatically go to the spot if your character is on the same continent. Your problem is because you don't have meshes. you either need to download them or connect to a server that updates the meshes. Meshes are, as mentioned above, the pathing.

I forgot to mention, once you downloaded the meshes, you need to select the mesh folder (in general settings).

Meshes are not 100% bug proof. In some areas, there are no mesh data. In that case, you have to manually move out of that area until the bot can register a mesh.

----------


## maispurkemxm

What exactly is it for?

----------


## highs

> What exactly is it for?


 :Embarrassment: 

WoW Gold/lvl-Bot Honorbuddy - YouTube

----------

